# الحفر الموجه directional drilling



## direct.drill (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هدية لزملائى مهندسين البترول 

موقع يضم شرح وافى عن الحفر الموجه لابار البترول او directional drilling

اضغط هنا للدخول

منتظر الردود :75:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

* موقع تعليمى رائع اسلوب سهل وبسيط*


----------



## direct.drill (29 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اخى الكريم 

ردك اسعدنى جدا


----------

